
How a razor revolutionised the way we pay for stuff - dazc
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-39132802
======
m-i-l
Not mentioned in the article - apparently Gillette had a hand in suppressing
stainless steel razor blades: "Gillette, which held a patent on stainless
blades, presumably knew that any gain for them in market share would be
overwhelmed by the dramatic reduction in the size of the market" [0]

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wilkinson_Sword](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wilkinson_Sword)

